
Dear Designer: How to Explain to Your Kids That You Work at Facebook - donohoe
https://modus.medium.com/p/64a93bef7ac3
======
simonblack
That reminds me of that old, old joke: "For God's sake, don't tell my mother!
She thinks I'm a piano-player in a brothel"

------
JohnFen
The link is a 404.

